# New Home for Rosy & Raggles (Coventry)



## rosyraggles (Nov 25, 2012)

It is with great regret that we have to rehome our two cats Rosy & Raggles. Our 4 year old daughter has an allergy to the cats, which is unfortunately growing worse. We have tried a number of things to try and keep the cats however nothing is working, and our daughters health is much more important to us.

The cats can be rehomed together, or separately. Rosy tends to lash out at Raggles most days. He just takes it on his chin and moves off, but I don't think there'd be any love lost if they were rehomed separately. However, I think Raggles relies on Rosy a lot for comfort, so it would be great if they could be homed together too.

*Rosy*

Rosy is 3.5 years old, and is a tabby cat. She is only a small cat, but has gorgeous big ears. She is a tough nut - and doesn't like big dogs. We have a two dogs (who are being rehomed next weekend) and while she's happy to be in the room with them, if the big dog comes near her she'll lash out at him. She's not so bothered about the little dog, though, and could probably live happily with a family with a small dog. She likes to curl up on my pillow to sleep and is a total mummy's girl. She'll lick and tickle my face to wake me - although she won't do this with anyone else in the family.

She is good around kids, as we have four (ranging from age 8 to 2), however she doesn't like being picked up by them. She'll happily let the toddler tickle and stroke her - even if she's not enjoying it! Rosy is definitely a cuddler.








*
Raggles*

Raggles is Rosy's son. He is 2.5 years old. He was one of four kittens - the only boy, the last one born and the only one that wasn't tabby! He's black with a white belly and feet. Again he's quite a small cat, with big ears! Whilst he seems very timid, he was the one who brought us home presents which have included pigeons and magpies, as well as small birds and mice. However, this stopped for some unknown reason around a year ago. He is petrified of the dogs and doesn't come downstairs unless I carry him down. I would recommend a house without dogs. I'm unsure of what he is like around other cats, but I imagine if he were to be separated from Rosy he would appreciate a house with other cats.

Again, Raggles is good with the kids. Where Rosy likes to sleep with me, he likes to snuggle with the kids - which is obviously a huge problem when one has allergies. He loves being fussed, and doesn't mind being picked up and played with like a toy by the kids. While he doesn't come and sit with you for cuddles (probably only because of the dogs), he loves a good belly tickle when he's sleeping.










***

Both cats are outdoor cats. They come in at night time, and spend half of the day outside, and I have never had problems with them not coming home. Infact, Rosy responds to her name being called in a certain way, and even if she is 50 gardens away, if my voice travels there (which it does in the night), she will come back home. For this reason, I would not recommend changing Raggles name.

They are both neutered, and haven't had any health problems to date. Rosy is microchipped, Raggles is not.

We are in Coventry, however we will obviously welcome contact from anyone interested in giving these lovely cats a new home - either together, or separately.

I understand that our cats may not be in as much need as many rescue cats posted - and indeed thats why we're unable to find a rescue centre for our cats to go in, as they are well looked after. But I am desperate for my daughter to get better, and I'm at a loss as to what else I can do to find a new home for Rosy and Raggles.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

They look lovely and are obviously well loved and cared for. I hope someone on here can help you to find a great new home for them x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what beautiful cats, how sad for you, i do hope someone can rehome them together that would be so nice, fingers crossed a loving home is found soon._


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

They are beautiful cats and I am sorry that you are having to look for a new home for them.
I know a lot of people hate Gumtree and Preloved, but I think they can prove useful in cases such as this. 
I think that as long as you carefully screen any potential new owners then one of those sites may give you the best chance to advertise these cats to a receptive audience. 
Many rescue centres will not re-home to a house with young children so often families find it hard to find cats.You could also ask some of the local rescue centres to pass on your details to any families that they are not willing to home to due to childrens ages. The fact that your cats are both good with children is a big bonus.
Good luck.


----------



## rosyraggles (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I have posted on Gumtree.


----------

